# How long to keep home made B-B-Q sauce.



## graywolf1936 (Jan 8, 2015)

I keep my home made sauce about a week then get rid of it or freeze it. I am looking at  a receipt that has Salt, Brown Sugar, Vinegar, spices and Ketchup. It says to put in in a Mason Jar (no ref. to "canning") and keep 2-6 weeks, in refrigerator,  in fact don't use for two weeks. Is it the combination of salt, sugar and preservatives in Ketchup that allow for a long shelf life.

                                                                                                             Thanks Joe


----------



## chilefarmer (Jan 8, 2015)

I to make my own sauce. The acid is your friend. I water bath for 15 min. Then it is shelf stable for at least a year. CF

*Bill’s Chipotle Bar-B-Que or Wing Sauce*

*Ingredients*

1 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup molasses, honey or cane syrup

1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce

4 tablespoon yellow mustard powder

2 tablespoon Chile powder

4 teaspoon black pepper

4 teaspoon onion powder

4 teaspoon garlic powder

2 teaspoon allspice

1/2 teaspoon ground cloves

1/2 cup chipotles en adobo sauce (chopped fine or run through blender)

4 cups catsup = 32 oz.

3 cups raspberry, apricot, strawberry, blueberry or what ever preserves you like. I like the apricot best.

*Procedure*

Combine sugar, vinegar, molasses, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, Chile powder, allspice and cloves.

Bring to simmer over med. heat. Cook uncovered, stirring until all ingredients are dissolved. Stir in catsup and bring to low boil. Reduce heat add preserves and chipotle pepper. Bring back to low boil. Pour up into pint jars and cap hot.  Water bath for 15 Min.

Should make about 3 pints.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff's sauce recipe is my go to. I can it when I make some so I have some on hand. Who knows how long it lasts. Any acidic mix like that should last quite a while in the fridge as well. I have never seen any go bad that I have made.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

chilefarmer said:


> I to make my own sauce. The acid is your friend. I water bath for 15 min. Then it is shelf stable for at least a year. CF
> 
> *Bill’s Chipotle Bar-B-Que or Wing Sauce*
> 
> ...


That looks good. I might have to borrow that from you if you don't mind. I do love the heat.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks. Having relitives from Georgia coming the end of the month, need to have some great "q". Just want to make sauce now an let it mellow.


----------



## chilefarmer (Jan 8, 2015)

Hope you like it. CF


----------



## ak1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just make it as I need it. IMO, not worth keeping. I tend to forget I have it in the fridge.


----------



## gary s (Jan 8, 2015)

Shouldn't have any problem

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jan 8, 2015)

Your good to go. It gets better with age.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Jan 8, 2015)

Ball has a recipe (never tried theirs) use my own  They say process pint jars in hot water bath for 20 min. adjusting for altitude  I can mine  Have to I make a big batch when I make it and cooking all that vinegar and other stuff stinks up the house (as per my wife) so if I'm gunna do it I might as well do a bunch

Gary


----------

